
Hyperloop raises $80M Series B to build Elon Musk's future transport vision - cmbailey
http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/10/hyperloop-technologies-becomes-hyperloop-one-pulls-in-80-million-and-announces-global-partners/
======
cmbailey
So great to see entrepreneurs and engineers with vision take on the stodgy,
stone-age California High Speed Rail Authority. I hope that Hyperloop's tests
embarrass and shame them into dropping their politically-expedient,
geologically-complex[1] compromise "high speed" rail that meanders way inland
through the dessert in a very circuitous linking of LA to SF.

[1] [http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-bullet-train-
sou...](http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-bullet-train-southern-
california-20160123-story.html)

